# Caption this



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What kind of a fish do you find under these snags?










"Gives new meaning to Fly Fishing in Montana, huh?"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

"Bubba misunderstood what was meant by jet boat"


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Now that's gunna put a dent in my No-Claim Bonus.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Let's see you match that hatch.


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Plane sailing!!!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Passengers seated in rows 28-50 may now take their seats


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

These lures keep getting snagged on the bank.


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

"as you can see, these lure really do fly when cast"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

These zara spooks don't have any hooks


----------



## yorkie (Mar 19, 2014)

Should have bought a Jeep!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

anselmo said:


> What kind of a fish do you find under these snags?


Jumbo ones.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a fish do you find under these snags?
> ...


Exactly


----------

